# Jumping in With Both Feet!



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

Howdy Bolens Fans!

I posted a few messages some months ago while I was contemplating the acquisition of a Bolens tractor. Well, I'm happy to say that I'm contemplating no more!

I have picked up not one, but two fine specimens! Both 1973 models: 

A QT-16 with a nice mower deck, and a G14 with a rototiller, snowblower, dirt/snow blade, and two mower decks.

The QT was running but the steering was shot and the stator wiring was fried due to shorting out against the engine fan shroud. eBay and Sam's Bolens to the rescue!

The G14 runs good, but the clutch is a bit worn and the brakes are non-existent. The aft driveshaft coupling is also pretty sloppy and the engine is coated in a nice film of corrosion-inhibiting oil. The tiller and blower are in nice shape and should handle my chores with ease.

All in all, two very fine purchases! They need enough tinkering to keep me busy, but not too much! 

I've attached a picture for inspiration.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on closing the deal on your Bolens machines. Sounds like you did pretty good on the deal. Also sounds like they will provide you with some project material to do some refurbishing and repairs. Does either run well enough to use them and get you through the summer?


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

*They aren't earning their keep yet*

Hi Chief, 

They both run, but not enough to be really useful just yet. The QT16 has a great mower deck but the Onan engine is still not running well enough to mow the lawn. 

When I first got it a few months back, it seemed to run ok but it ran hot and lost power after 15 or 20 minutes. I cleaned the carb, checked and adjusted the points, replaced the fuel filter and air filter, and changed the oil. It starts and idles fine, but it bogs down under any load at all. It smokes and seems to be burning oil. I think I need to get in a little deeper and check the valves to see if they are burned or out of adjustment. 

Do you know where I can find an Onan maintenance and overhaul manual? All the other manuals seem to be available on the web, but no Onan manuals.

As far as the G14, it needs brakes and the rear driveshaft coupling going into the transmission has a TON of freeplay. I want to change that part before it shears and damages the transmission input shaft. 

Beyond that, it runs pretty well and I'll be using it to blow the snow this winter.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I was able to download owners manuals for my Gravely 817 which has an Onan CCKA model engine on it from the Gravely users website. I don't know if there is a comparable Bolens users website either on Yahoo or elsewhere but that is where I'd start. I also bookmarked this website www.genset.com for potential parts help if I needed something unusual. They talk about Onans in generators but the engine parts should be the same. 

Good luck 
Andy


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info!


----------

